# no (ho) trobes?



## betulina

Hola a tothom!

Últimament, veig sovint textos en què l'autor, quan fa preguntes d'aquestes en acabar un discurs, per interpel·lar l'interlocutor, del tipus "no trobes?", "no creus?", "no et sembla?", hi posa el pronom "ho":

"-Això s'hauria d'arreglar, no ho trobes?"

Entenc per què l'hi posa: "ho" es refereix a "s'hauria d'arreglar" ("no trobes que s'hauria d'arreglar?"), però em sobta. Parlant no ho diem (oi?), i, bé, això no és cap excusa, però no sé fins a quin punt s'ha de posar aquest pronom. Potser es podria entendre com una fórmula establerta... 

En sabeu alguna cosa del cert? S'hi ha de posar el pronom? Què en penseu?

Gràcies!


----------



## megane_wang

Hola !

Crec que és una redundància innecessària. Al cap i a la fi, ho acabes de dir. Parlant, no ho he sentit mai amb "ho", i escrit se'm fa estrany.

És opinió i experiència personal


----------



## Samaruc

A mi també em sona millor sense "ho". No trobeu?


----------



## betulina

Sí, gràcies, nois, a mi també em fa nosa aquest "ho". No he trobat enlloc que en digui res, o sigui que tiraré pel dret. Fora "ho". 

Gràcies!


----------



## ernest_

A mi em sona que antigament es deuria dir amb l'ho, perquè si no recordo malament el meu avi ho deia així. Ara, potser de tant dir-ho aquest 'ho' s'ha perdut, perquè tampoc és que faci falta per entedre el significat; és com el 'per a' que la majoria de la gent no diu la 'a'.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Molt bona tarda a tots!

Només dir-vos que a mi també em sona un pèl estrany amb el pronom, tot i que si s'hi posa no crec que es tracti d'una redundància o pleonasme, perquè forma part d'una frase diferent (tot i que molt propera).

Adéu!


----------



## ildure

És curiós, però el el 'creus' si que s'usa molt el 'ho'... 'no ho creus?' o 'no ho creus tu també?'


----------



## ampurdan

Potser el fet que es tractin de clàusules finals interrogatives (tipus "question tags") té alguna cosa a veure amb aquest "ho" que desapareix...


----------



## xupxup

> *Re: no (ho) trobes?*
> A mi em sona que antigament es deuria dir amb l'ho, perquè si no recordo malament el meu avi ho deia així. Ara, potser de tant dir-ho aquest 'ho' s'ha perdut, perquè tampoc és que faci falta per entedre el significat;



Tant de bo s'hagués perdut per això! Aquest pronom es perd com tots els altres pronoms febles. Jo trobo que la forma amb pronom és perfectament vàlida, i suposo que la forma sense pronom també ho deu ser, o es deu deixar passar.


----------



## betulina

Gràcies a tots per les respostes. Estic d'acord amb la Traductora que si no hi és no és perquè sigui redundant, perquè no és ni pleonasme. Jo pensava en una cosa tirant al que deia l'Ampurdan, que és com una fórmula establerta... 

Però potser sí que és el diu Xupxup i resulta que ens l'hem menjat... De fet, seria molt lògic que hi fos. No ho he trobat enlloc... 

Gràcies!


----------

